

Nokia Halves Price of Flagship Phone - SlipperySlope
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303754904577528564085752838.html

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Nokia's Lumia phones took a hit a few weeks ago when it became apparent that
current versions of the phone wouldn't be eligible for an upgrade to Microsoft
Corp.'s MSFT +2.65% new Windows 8 software later this year. Nokia has said the
Lumia phones will, however, get significant upgrades even if Windows 8
upgrades won't be available."

At Amazon, Lumias with a service plan have been priced a one cent for a while.

